# Lower jaw shaking/chin trembling



## Natsku

Baby's chin trembles really fast sometimes, like a vibration and I thought it was normal but she did it at her check up yet and the doctor kept asking me about it (like when she does it, how often etc.) so now I'm worried its not normal and a sign of something bad. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Janidog

How old is your LO? My LO did this a lot for about 4months and the more people I asked the more people said it was normal :hugs:


----------



## Natsku

6 weeks. I hate it when doctors make you worry about things!


----------



## Cat lady

Thomas used to do this lots. It a sign of an immature nervous system and they will grow out of it. He hasnt really done it for about a month now!
xxx


----------



## Natsku

Phew good to know, thanks!


----------



## a_c

Cat lady said:


> Thomas used to do this lots. It a sign of an immature nervous system and they will grow out of it. He hasnt really done it for about a month now!
> xxx

as said its normal & shows immature nervous system


----------



## kes_a

my ~LO does this and always wondered why.thanks for the post :)


----------



## MissRhead

my friends LO used to do this alot when he was younger i dont think he does it anymore x


----------



## skydragonfly

4 out of 5 of my children have done this. Atticus is 8 weeks now and does it less and less, but when he's tired and angry out comes the lip tremble. Flippin Dr's.


----------



## Zoex89x

my 10week old done this and i wondered why so thanks for the post my husband guessed he was just excited lol!


----------



## babyno9

My baby boy does it too! He is nearly 12 weeks and still does it occasionally.


----------



## Cat lady

I thought it may have been excitement, but then loads of people were saying 'oh no, hes really cold!!' I knew he wasnt cold he is a really hot baby. So I did some research as the comments were really upsetting me, when you are a new mum, any comment can feel like its aimed at you like you are not a very good mummy. So I had to find out what it was!!
Glad its put to rest your fears hun
xxx


----------



## Natsku

Thanks all, good to know its normal. She does it whenshe's eating too, feels really weird!!


----------



## cissyhope

Natsku said:


> Baby's chin trembles really fast sometimes, like a vibration and I thought it was normal but she did it at her check up yet and the doctor kept asking me about it (like when she does it, how often etc.) so now I'm worried its not normal and a sign of something bad. Does anyone know anything about this?

 my Lo had this too! right from birth and still has it now and again bless,we have always just laughed :blush: never accrued to me that somethink might be wrong xxx


----------

